# 4 Month Old - GS Mix - Will they go up?



## JessePinkman (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi guys this is my dog Jesse Pinkman, I got a DNA test done on him and he is a primarily german shepherd, mixed with parson russell and rottweiler. 

Here is a pic of him at 4months, do you think his ears will go up?


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

He is holding them out but I'm doubting they will stand up. However, that is only a guess.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That was one brave Terrier. Wait, never mind it was a terrier, they are always brave. 

Still, makes me laugh with the DNA profile, some of the things that come up. 

Your boy is gorgeous!!! No idea if his ears will stand. My bet is no. But I am wrong a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

As he is a mix, you never know. They don't look like they're going to stand anytime soon, so I wouldn't get your hopes up.

Off topic, but any chance your next one is going to be named either Heisenberg or Walter White? He needs a partner.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jan 13, 2014)

His ears have stood up at times when he is outside sniffing and alert. His left ear is normally stronger, but not in this picture.

He is also 36lbs at 4months, so I question the amount of terrier in him.



We contemplated naming him Heisenburg, but thought it was a bit complicated. No other planned associates are expected at this point either.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

those dna "breed" tests are garbage . 
this dog is gorgeous though.

why was there any question to why he is purebred? just looks like a solid GSD with down ears -- which can happen -


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

carmspack said:


> why was there any question to why he is purebred? just looks like a solid GSD with down ears -- which can happen -


He does look like a high gsd mix, but it think it's his conformation that's saying he's mixed with something else. Could be the picture though.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, I actually thought he was a belgian malinois and GSD mix, because he has a lot of belgian physical properties.

We rescued him from the Toronto Humane Society, and apparently his entire litter was there due to someone reporting a breeder having terrible living conditions. All the puppies had ringworm, so we had to give him lyme sulphur dips and such.

Purely due to the fact he is from a bad breeder is why we expect that he is a mix.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

JessePinkman said:


> Hi guys this is my dog Jesse Pinkman, I got a DNA test done on him and he is a primarily german shepherd, mixed with parson russell and rottweiler.
> 
> Here is a pic of him at 4months, do you think his ears will go up?
> 
> View attachment 163906


Doesn't look mixed at all. Also DNA tests a total BS and a waste of money. He may very well be a soft ear German Shepherd.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have put your dogs picture with a picture of a Czech/DDR bred dog . Structure is pretty similar if you ask me ! Imagine yours with the ears up.
If someone can resize yours and put them side by side?


----------



## JessePinkman (Jan 13, 2014)

*Taped Ears*

So he is almost finished teething, 3 canines to go, and since his ears need a lot of help I decided to tape his ears today. He is 4.5months old now.

Before and after pics, the left ear looks like it needs a little more help than the right. Any suggestions?


----------

